# Scared feelings



## tragicgal (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you ESFPs react when you're falling in love but afraid to tell her?


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

I love the ISFP's, this thread got 120 views but 0 Reply. I wish I could help you, sorry no ISFP here. I guess, usually they keep quite if they don't feel like replying. Or are they judging the worth of the question? Will they judge me>? Can't say I might be stepping over lines in ISFP worldview. So TADA..


----------

